# Bottle Baby suddenly not taking bottle



## arkansastwist (Nov 18, 2008)

My bottle babies have been doing great and then all of a sudden last night Elle Mae didn't take all of her bottle and this morning all she did was take a sip, and snort at the bottle wouldn't touch it again. Do i need to give her some bakin soda? Help Please!


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

take her temp and try the soda but get a temp first. Is she peeing and pooping ok? Is she still active? How old is she? Is she grinding her teeth or acting like she is in pain?


----------



## arkansastwist (Nov 18, 2008)

she is active, i haven't caught her peeing or pooing yet this morning, she is 6 weeks old both her and tater are eating nibbleing hay and other feed stuff, tater is doing ok, but elle just isn't  i'm gonna go take her temp now


----------



## TexasArtist (May 4, 2003)

I had one do that once and it turned out my mom gave me a nipple that wasn't cleaned properly. It had spoiled milk in it so little guy refused to drink......check and see if maybe it's something with the bottle or nipple
good luck


----------



## arkansastwist (Nov 18, 2008)

temp is good 101.7 solid round balls of poo, and peeing good, just wont eat, her belly looks a little pouched, so i'm thinking some soda to bring down any possibilities of bloat. right?


----------



## prairiedog (Jan 18, 2007)

try the soda and keep an eye on her. Our buckling kind of done that and weaned himself about that age. He just didn't want the bottle he wanted to eat other stuff instead


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Has she had her CD/T shots? Do you have any CD antitoxin? If she dont get better soon I would give her 10 cc's of CD antitoxin...not the toxoid as this wont help her tummy ache...it has to be the antitoxin to help.And give it orally.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

what kind of milk are you feeding her?


----------



## arkansastwist (Nov 18, 2008)

she just got her cd/t shot this morning, she is eating a mix of goat milk and cow milk, mamma goat isn't giving enough. I am giving them 6 oz 4 times a day, that comes up to around 48 oz all together, mamma is giving only about 3 pints a day right now enough for
3 bottles each, but the last bottle of the night is cow milk...she seems to be feeling good, been sunnin all morning, was eating goat rations with the other mini lamancha i got at the same time, i believe thought , that Ellle (the sick one) is about a week older than tator. Am i feeding them to much? Maybe she just isn't hungery, she chews her cud nibbles on the hay, and the bark on the trees


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

maybe she just need to poop? 
a six week old kid does not need the bottle four times a day. 2 to three times is plenty. what breed is it? my nubians are getting 20 ounce three times a day.
i would mix goat and cow milk as this will be much better tolerated.


----------



## arkansastwist (Nov 18, 2008)

mini manchas  so i should cut out one of the bottles and increase the amount? or keep the same amounts and just cut back one bottle?


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

try it both ways and see which works. she may need to be wormed. pepto can also help a tummy ache. i always have one or two stop eating for a day or two. i worm and wait.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Twenty four ounces is not much milk. She should have been getting three 20 oz bottles a day. That is 60 oz a day. Less if it is a small MiniMancha. Does the kid have fresh water? Is it acting ok? Does it have access to fresh hay and alfalfa pellets? Loose goat minerals? Is the kid happy and healthy? Has it been wormed with valbezan for tapeworms and cydectin if it has shared a pen with adult goats? Worms can kill a kid. Has the kid recieved any cocci preventative? Or treatment if infected? Things to consider. Lots of info at this site www.dairygoatinfo.com read goatkeeping 101


----------



## hoofinitnorth (Oct 18, 2006)

Can you get her to drink from a pail or bowl?


----------



## arkansastwist (Nov 18, 2008)

update! she drank her entire bottle in the afternoon feeding....60 oz a day!! omg i'm way off, she is real small tho i'd day 20 lbs, i'll have to weigh her tomorrow she has had her shots and has been wormed, they are eating cocci medicated feed along with all of the adults, i've been reading over the diarygoat site all day between workin on the new barn and house chores all my goats have fresh water in a large tub availiable at all times


----------

